# HCG levels after FET?



## sugarpielaura (Feb 23, 2011)

Hi ladies

I found out today that I got a   which I am over the moon about.  I had a FET of a 5 day blast.  I had transfer on 31st August so 12 days ago.  My HCG was 33.4 today and the nurse said that this was ok.  When online, this seems to be low?  Does anyone know the hcg levels after FET?  Ar ethey different from fresch cycle?

Please, any info that you have.  I am really worried.

xx


----------



## Betty-Boo (Oct 14, 2007)

Laura, they do say anthing below a 5 is a BFN and above a 25 is a definite BFP ... Are you booked in for another set of bloods? Think its really hard to take one set of results in isolation. Personally I'd have another set of bloods taken in a couple of days. *Dr google* is horrendous and sends me  

You take care and a big congratulations on your BFP!

  

Mini x


----------



## sugarpielaura (Feb 23, 2011)

Hi Mini

Thanks.  No, don't have another blood test set up.  After a day of worrying, I phoned the clinic and am getting my bloods done tomorrow again so it will be a hellish wait but I need to know.

Thanks

xx


----------

